# Wondering about SPAM as catfish bait.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

*







catfish bait question*
I fish on the Ohio river fr catfish. I am wondering if anyone has used SPAM for catfish bait, if so how do you keep it on the hook to cast? 

I see the folks from Europe have devices to shape the SPAM and use a special trailer type rig. Also wondering if anyone has used cut Mackerel for catfish bait , if so where did you bu it?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The spam is popular with the carp guys mixed with other things and molded into dough balls. Pretty sure you could catch a cat or two but think your wastying your time, also many of us guys have tried the mackerel and other stinky oily salt water fish as a substitute for skippies but they really don't work either, stick to skips and shad and maybe shrimp if you want tiny channels.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just want a back up bait for I am OUT of SKIPJACKS! I really was lucky this past summer that a guy that knew my brother keep on giving him skipjacks when were were bank fishing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have used it on trot lines but never tried casting it.
sherman


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

put hooks in an ice tray. mash the spam in around it. freeze it real hard. keep it in a small cooler with a blue ice pack. tie the hook on about 1 ft up the line . use a bank sinker at the end. thing will cast like a bullett. this system works for livers, cheese ,dough, any soft bait. even pig blood! It will thaw gradually, usually lasts about an hour .


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

nlcatfish said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I'm not sharing my spam.


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

I love to use spam for cat fishing. I,ve caught cats, drum , goldfish, carp and even bass and hybrid whites on it. it is hard to keep on the hook when casting out hard. I usually take the whole block out of the can when I open it and cube it into 11/4 '' squares. let the surface dry out and skin over. when it skins over it gets a little tougher to the hook tearing out when casting. the best way I've found to hook it is to start the hook point first in the top of the cube and rotate the shank towards you as you push the point through the bottom. when the hook comes out the bottom, the shank should be straight up. push the hook down until you can rotate it 90degrees and pull the point back up until the bend is just about seated. cross your fingers and cast. don't try any other can meat than spam. you cant keep it on when casting


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I did use the SPAM this morning. It did stay on the hook . The fish did not bite on it or anything else we tried. SO will have to wait till Spring time to see if it works for catfish.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

nlcatfish go get you a dollar package of hot dogs and cut them in 1 inch pices the channel cats love them, they work at Lake Eire they bite on them when other things don't work. My wife made a believer out of me she would set on the back of our boat and catch them all day. try you will be supprised. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

FISHGUY said:


> nlcatfish go get you a dollar package of hot dogs and cut them in 1 inch pices the channel cats love them, they work at Lake Eire they bite on them when other things don't work. My wife made a believer out of me she would set on the back of our boat and catch them all day. try you will be supprised. Tight Lines Fishguy


I have caught catfish with hotdogs in th err past. This year nothing seem to work on a regular basis. This was my worse fishing season since I had a boat!
Very few fish caught and the biggest only6.5 pounds.


----------

